#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [商品] 《Lighten the Lantern》三隻小狼原創英文繪本

## u6ie

※不確定是否適合發在此版，若有違版規需刪除請告知，謝謝!

《Lighten the Lantern》原創英文繪本故事簡介:
一個小村莊碰到了大麻煩，其中有三隻小狼勇敢地站出來尋找解決方法，這是一個關於三隻小狼面對困難並突破困境的溫馨小故事。

完整內容如下，共分四次連載:
http://sunnychangwolf.blog.fc2.com/b...y-40.html#more (p.1-p.6)

http://sunnychangwolf.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-41.html (p.7-p.14)

http://sunnychangwolf.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-42.html (p.15-p.20)

http://sunnychangwolf.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-43.html (p.21-p.32)

最近把幾年前創作的短篇繪本重製印刷成書，也有申請到ISBN碼，不過因為完全是個人出版，目前只有少量印刷送親友們當禮物，沒想到印出來效果還不錯；明年1月打算再印幾本，歡迎有興趣的狼友們參考(預購至2019/01/05止)~
http://sunnychangwolf.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-44.html

----------


## 狼王白牙

不簡單，請問其他狼友，除了這作品外，還有沒有狼友出版的本子申請到 國際標準書號(ISBN) 呢? (左右張望) :狐狸望遠: 
只能支持一本了，購買方式私下吧 (避免被網路拍賣平台扣除手續費)

把完整作品貼上來，是一件大公無私的行為 (也可以說是很高明的行銷手段)
就好比某些國際軟體公司如 IOBIT，即使是免費版本，也擁有幾乎正版的全部功能了。
好感度上升。

故事就不透劇，是個很正面的故事。  :狐狸心跳:

----------


## u6ie

謝謝狼王大大幫推~  :狐狸心跳: 

目前預計明年3月2日會參加台中逢甲大學場的CWT-T21，登記社團名是「森林裡有隻愛畫畫的超級狼控」。
因為是初次擺攤，只有申請第一天，如果有剛好要來玩的狼友們歡迎多多指教噢!  :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------

